# Help with auction site



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello fellow bottle collectors and collectors of related items.  I NEED help... please.  I am about as hardcore of a bottle collector as there is.  I, like everyone, have just gotten sick of the large auction sites with having to sift through pills and wine and pay a boat load in commission and just unfriendly to users auction policy.  A few people had discussed this a year ago.  Well, on top of collecting bottles I also own a website development company.  www.inet-web.com  Over the last year we have spent a better part of 1000 hours on the auction site functionality.  It is going live within a couple of weeks.  It really is spectacular and will be inexpensive and an extension of the bottle community.  

 What I need is input on principal categories.  We will have age breakdowns for bottles but should we have principal navigation images like I have on www.mrbottles.com?  Where a picture of a blob beer leads to all blob beer bottles listed?  People will search by color state and city anyway right?  What about other things those go with like advertising and antiques?  

 The site is not going to allow anything new like Viagra or vitamins or wine.  That stuff is easily available elsewhere and has really spoiled the main auction sites.  

 Please any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Do you have other ideas that would be good for a bottle auction site?  We will have stores and bio pages for users to tell a little of their story. The testing version of the site should be ready for review this week.  I will post a link here for people to check out and even participate in.  This site will be by bottle collectors for bottle collectors. 

 Thanks,

 Steven


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 21, 2009)

mrbottles:

 Great site! However, you do not have a category for inks.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

HA you are correct!  Good start for the auction site...  We don't have many inks from Wisconsin.  

 The auction site will be for all collectors not just Wisconsin so inks are important!!!  

 Do you think there should be images to lead to categories?  

 Steven


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I think you should have images lead to categories.  You have to understand what people want, and what is going to attract them to use your site...  for one, although I think you have a great site, there is to much going on!  You will not want so many distractions on your auction site...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 21, 2009)

Just too much visual stimulation going on.
 Looks like a good idea though...
 good luck with it..... []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2009)

No offense, but i also found the home page a bit too content rich. It took a couple tries and several minutes to get it all loaded and running an ADSL connection.
 It looks like you put a lot of work into it.
 If you could make it better organized and focused I think it would be more user friendly. Just my opinion for whatever its worth.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

Good feedback for sure, thanks!

 The auction site will have a lot going on but has basic navigation.  It is unbelievably cool.  I am really excited because it has been a long time in the making.  The top navigation on mrbottles is very complex but is intended to make people know where they are when they land.  My struggle with the auction site design comes from not wanting to exclude people.  Do I put a block of images with titles on them to steer people to subcategories or make it more like Google where you just have a search box.  We have designed a featured listing category so that people can make their auctions appear at the top of categories and on the home page.  There are a lot of pages of rules.  

 Just to be clear the auction site will be part of mrbottles BUT will be its own sub domain.  It will be tied graphically but really doesn't have to look anything like mrbottles.  People will be able to have their own on line sales store where they can keep their own stuff up listed at a flat rate as long as they like.  It is spectacular...  It is a big deal for bottle collectors.

 The feedback so far is keep it graphically simple and yes have image navigation.  When it comes to categories or what users can sell where do I cut it off?  Things just have to be old and related to bottles or advertising?  

 Any more thoughts would be appreciated.  It is darn close to ready to go live we are just building the graphic user interface.  

 Steven


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd start with the "basic" categories", bitters, beers, foods, whiskey's, etc. etc., then include "advertising" or "go-withs".  Maybe a category for reference material too.  And don't forget "marbles" and "insulators" and maybe even a "relics" category which would include everything else found digging that doesn't fall into a bottle category.  You could even have a link for "services" to include bottle tumbling, repairs, etc.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp

 That is a link to the holding site that was just created this morning.  Take a lok and give me feedback...  You have a chance right now to have an impact graphically on what will likely be the best thing for American bottle collectors other than this forum.  I have three full time people working on it over the next few days to get it real close to live.  They are not bottle people.  I would love feedback and input.  I will be starting to add categories myself tonight.  Where do I cut off graphic image navigation?  Should I make a long string of images across the site or should I make a block of images that let you pick?  

 FYI the mrbottles site homepage is six megabytes.  Not intended for dialupâ€¦  The auction site will not be so large.  

 More help please!

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Wilkie,

 I will add those categories tonight.  If you don't mind taking a look at the holding site http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp and letting me know if you have any more ideas.  I have to find representative images of other categories too.  I don't think I have any marble pictures...  I guess i should use pictures from somewhere other than Wisconsin.  

 This is going to be really cool!

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2009)

Who is that mug that keeps popin up???



 Whats up Steve. Site has grown up since the beginning. Looks good too. The little one keeping you busy?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 21, 2009)

It's all latin to me.[]

      Looks good so far.You definately have one of the better sites on the net.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey doug, thats what happens when you own a website developement company[]

 steve cant wait till its running. Ill probably talk to you next at the show.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

HA Appliedlip...  That is what the programmers do when a site doesnâ€™t have content yet.  If they donâ€™t put anything in customers complain that there is nowhere for text and if they put just any sample text customers complain the text has nothing to do with them.  So we started putting Latin up and they get it.

 Cappy the lads are wonderful.  Elijah is 2.5 and is so far off the charts cognitively it is amazing.  He is a big lad with a great spin move too so if he decides not to be a rocket scientist he can fall back on the NFL.  Beau is six months and has trouble doing anything other than smiling, he just might be the happiest baby ever.  He is a BIG boy rocking the scales at 20 plus pounds.  He is just getting to the point where he can get around.  Thanks for asking...  I'll email you a pic.  So what do you think of the auction site so far?  

 Please... Hep a lad out!

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Tony,

 How about some ideas for the auction site?  http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp  Counting on you my brother!

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2009)

Loks good but ya nos I can't red rel goood. I just enjoy the pics. []

 Loads up fine on my cp but I have one of those Dell super duper fast do everything cps with ten tons of memory. Had to get something even I can't bog down.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey steve ill keep thinkin bout ideas for ya.

 in the mean time do you have any ideas on this? https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/help-with-a-tonic/m-197145/tm.htm

 Im bringin it out to the show


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know what language that's in but I can't read it.  The site looks good.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it is Latin.  Tony i answered you in that topic.

 Come on folks, your ideas can shape a resource you will likely use someday.  How about ideas for graphic layout?  What would make it better for you to use?  http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp 

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2009)

How will your auction function? Will it be just a venue like ebay or a true auction company like Glass Works? Will you host photos or will the users host thier own?
 Will you assess fees?, if so what will they be based on? Will you maintain personal information from users? If so, how will you assure it is secure? Will there be a feedback system or some method to rate sellers?


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Gunther,

 We are doing bottle auctions like they have never been done before.  First a seller will be able to put up their own biography page or about themselves page with a photo in association with their â€œStoreâ€ if they would like.  Stores will have a monthly fee.  We are trying to make sure costs are covered.  Sellers will be able to choose a length of time for the auction up to hundreds of days.  A seller could use a buy it now at a high rate with no reserve and let it sit out for many months if they choose.  I donâ€™t know glass works.  I think they only list themselves and this will be user driven.  You can list something anytime you choose.  It will be a true auction site.  We will host up to three images for each auction or item for sale.  There will be fees that are nominal.  Far less than any other venue.  This is a VERY expensive venture.  Fees are predicated on recouping costs and growing the resource.  The site will shape up over the next few days.  Functionality is developed we are making the GUI interface now thatâ€™s why I need feedback.  We are already conceptualizing a reverse auction system that will be implemented in a month or so.  The reverse auction will allow users to post things they want and allow other users to post what they will sell it for if they have one.  Sort of a trolling wish list that can actually find you what you want.  I own a website development company.  We do websites for companies that sell millions of dollars worth of merchandise on our servers via accounts and credit cards.  Private information will be stored behind an SSL. The site is behind very expensive and state of the art encryption equipment.  My company meets the highest industry security standards.  We carry errors and omissions insurance.  Feedback will be up front and transparent and we will have â€˜community relatedâ€™ rules.  If someone is a cheater or a fraud they will be eliminated for good.  We will black list them and if needed will block their IP address from the site.  

 If you have any doubt about our ability to do this site right look at the successes pages at www.inet-web.com.  We add three a week.  This version of our site is only about six months old.  We have developed over 1000 websites and have more than fifty in production right now.  My company is at par with or better than the best web development firms in the country.  

 Unlike the big auction sites there will be no new junk allowed.  It will be bottle related items like advertising and other antiques.  Costs will be nominal.  I am a collector.  I share the frustrations every one else has.  Conversations here a year ago got this started.  It is going to be awesomeâ€¦  I guaranty it!  

 I really would like feedback on what collectors would like it to LOOK like.  We have the functionality locked down.  It is going to be everything we all have been wishing there was for buying selling and building community. 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey collectors I am holding graphic designers back hoping for some input on a national auction site.  If you have ideas for what you would like displayed on the main page of a bottle auction site please post them here.  We are going to move forward pretty soon.  I am going to grab representative images for different categories from different websites.  If you have an ink bottle or beer or soda or jug or crock or crown top or coke bottle or whatever that you would like to volunteer for the navigation please email it to me at steve@mrbottles.com.  I will use them if they are good category representative images.  

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp You can see the start of the graphic user interface at that link.  The functionality is being integrated now.  The look will have to keep pace over the next few days so input now can have an impact. 

 Cap did you see the lads?  I sent it to an old email.  

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for answering my questions.
 If I understand you correctly you are going to be an auction/sales venue like ebay and sellers will ship thier items directly to the buyers?  You will just host the auctions , not be involved with the for sale items?


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 22, 2009)

Steven

 I know this is counter productive to an auction, but have you considered a "wanted " section. I'm just using this as an example. A bottle may common in one area of the country and not so in another part. I know I can move the Burnnets Cocoaine for $30.00-40.00 at relic shows, really. I like the idea of gowith's maybe trade cards-paper for one category and non paper for another?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 22, 2009)

> We are already conceptualizing a reverse auction system that will be implemented in a month or so. The reverse auction will allow users to post things they want and allow other users to post what they will sell it for if they have one. Sort of a trolling wish list that can actually find you what you want.


 
 sounds like he is doing something like that.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Gunther,

 Yes we are staying out of shipping.  People will send and receive product without me or my people touching it.  We are creating the connection to each other for users.  The site will likely be pulling in at least one full time employee to help with administration likely very soon.  We are not going to dictate shipping methods we are not going to try and capture shipping to get a cut.  People can use pay pal if they like but we are not going to force it.  Those things are done so that the venue can get a piece of the costs on other sites.  The way I envision the admin will be answering question solving disputes and enforcing an imposed code of ethics.  If people cheat on other sites they are still welcome because they generate income for the venue.  With us they damage the community and will be removed. 
 I donâ€™t want to remove the transparency to force people to comply with rules in the name of profit.  So rather than remove the ability to see who is bidding on an item or their feedback we are going to remove dishonest people.  If people make mistakes or do boarder-line things that make other users angry that is one thing and they will suffer the consequence of feedback.  If they are clearly dishonest as some people we all have dealt with a human being will review the issue and they will be removed from the site permanently.  Dishonest people ruin everything for everyone.  Everyone starts with a clean slate at the site.  If they blow it for themselves they blow it for themselves of their own accord.  

 Hey cc6pack yes Gunther is correct we are building a reverse auction system where you will be able to post whatever you want and people with them can log in and offer it for sale to you at their price.  If you think it is more than you want to pay their offer will sit and others can see it and offer their version of the same thing to you for sale at a lower price.  It is a self fulfilling wish list feature.  Paper and non paper go withs are excellent.  We will incorporate them in the preliminary design today or tomorrow.   From feedback at my site and here we are doing graphic bypass navigation a search feature will also be obvious and always present but images will help people jump right to what is each category.  Thanks
 Any more input on features or the look from any collector would be appreciated!!! 
http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp
 Steven


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait till it's done. There could be a lot of other categories, such as:
 Inks (already mentioned)
 Household
 Freeblown & Pattern-molded
 Food & Sauce
 Fruit Jars
 Cosmetic/Perfume
 Poisons
 Miscellaneous
 Also, Historical Flasks and Whiskies could be separate.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 22, 2009)

Steve

 cuppla more thoughts there seen to be quite a few NDNR collectors is this anything you've given thought to? Some of these things are getting good prices. Woud you consider Commemorative bottles, Coke, Pepsi, Dr. Pepper, etc. categories?


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: mrbottles
> 
> I think it is Latin.  Tony i answered you in that topic.
> 
> ...


 Why is it in Latin?  That's kind of a turn off.  *Also, I was going to register but it is asking for a credit card number and no where did I see anything about fees.  Before I give up my credit card number I would like to know how much is going to be charged to it.*


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Wilkie, the site doesnt exist yet. Its just a holding site so he can get opinions/ideas. When he makes the real thing it will be in english.


----------



## wedigforyou (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good. Keep us posted.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Wilkie,
Tony is right.  The programmers came up with Latinâ€¦  I think they think it makes then seem smartâ€¦  Even though not one of them can read Latin.  It is just place holder for text though.  We are writing the content now.
If you sign up now you will have to again so there is no point.  I will have the fees and rules clearly defined before we take registrations.  Fees will be cheap in fact there are none to register to big you only have fees to sell or list.  Rules are equally important.  There will be no Viagra or porn or new stuff.  We will be pretty liberal about antiques but new stuff belongs somewhere else.  It will not take your credit card number as a protection right now for people until the site is encrypted.  There are a lot of broken database strings as they are bringing them in so I am not sure how much you will be able to do with a mock account yet anyway.  It will be very soon. 
The fees will be straight forward and very inexpensive.  I am going to recommend early users run month long auctions to start.  I am going to promote the site as much as I can.  Hopefully, some of the people here will help so that the site can get flying fast.  
The designers are struggling with the layout.  With the number of navigational boxes I told them we will need (Just rough estimate) they think it takes up more space than it should.  They are playing with a second idea now.  
Kent all are GREAT ideas.  It is beginning to look like I will have to figure out subcategories.  The database end will allow me to add as many sub categories as I chooseâ€¦  I will try to figure out the breakdown in the next day or two.  It is really going to take some thought.   No matter how we categorize people will always be able to cut through the image navigation by simply searching.  If you type in pontiled bottle for example every pontiled bottle listed will show up.  If you break it down to Chicago pontiled bottle only the ones with Chicago in the title or description will show up.
CC6pack I donâ€™t know what NDNR means.  Yes there has to be an inclusion for Pepsi and Coke and the like.  What is NDNR?  
I really appreciate the feedback and help.  MORE MORE MORE!!! Please http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp 

Steven


----------



## wedigforyou (Jan 22, 2009)

The subcategories are nice but do take up a lot of space.  You're right in that people will find what they want through the search button anyway.  Maybe you don't have to narrow down the bottle types that much.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 22, 2009)

Steve

 These are the throw away *N*o *D*eposit* N*o *R*eturn soda/beer bottles used mostly during the 70's[]. To me they are new bottles but I'm an old fart. There are some sites set up for them, Not so much on the Commemoratives. The Commemoratives around the 80's on.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 22, 2009)

> am going to recommend early users run month long auctions to start.


 
 I really think long auctions are not an advantage for anyone.  2 weeks is probably as long as you would want to go.  I notice that eBay is doing long auctions now.  I have a couple that I was interested in and was watching but by the end of the auction, I had lost interest and moved on to something else.  I think from a seller standpoint, shorter auctions are better.  From a buyer standpoint, shorter is better too.  That is "my" oppionion, I don't know how anyone else feels about it.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 22, 2009)

[]


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Wilkie,

 Yes I agree.  Short auctions are better but the site will have stores too.  The reason I am thinking about recommending longer auctions 'to start' is simply to get people on board before they start closing.  I want sellers to have a big market as the auctions start to close so they get the best prices.  I am going to ask as many of the people I have gotten to know as administrators of their own websites to promote it.  That should get a lot of users signed up.  Once there are thousands of users people can set whatever time frame they want.  Even the first person in can set the time frame of teh first auction to be one day if they want.  We are literally letting people choose any amount of days they want. So if you like a week that is fine if you like five days that is fine.  If you are listing a bottle a week before Christmas you can just make it a ten day auction to make sure you donâ€™t miss people who canâ€™t check while they are busy with the holiday.

 MORE FEEDBACK! Please  http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default.asp


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 22, 2009)

Will people be able to pay through money orders as well or just credit cards.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

The site will only process credit cards for fees.  People will have to have a legal and legitimate credit card to register.  Registering will not cost anything.  It is the only way we can establish they are real entities without major referencing costs.  And it establishes easy collection of fees ongoing.  The site will be processing fees monthly.  Keep in mind the fees will be a fraction of the fees associated with other venues.    

 Sellers can request payment anyway they want.  In order to pay with a credit card for an auction you will have to have pay pal or a merchant account.  We are not forcing pay pal down anyoneâ€™s throat and usually only businesses have merchant accounts.  I have been at this for years and have never set up a pay pal account.  

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp

 There is now a second holding site to show a differnt graphic look concept for image navigation.  What do you all think?  

 More ideas please!

 Steven


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 22, 2009)

I think bottle shapes would be better icons for each category.The current ones tend to pull the eye away from the text inside.Just a thought


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes I agree.  We were going to make the rectangles a texture from a bottle and then put an image over it.  A graphic designer started on it and then we populated the look with two rows and the group of designers thought it takes too much space so they started on a second option.  We may have to limit it to one row across or the vertical bottles and then when you hit the category main page you will have the hundred or so choices available.  I am thinking pretty much everyone is just going to do their own search anyway but we want to make it look good and about bottles.  

 More feedback please;

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp


 Steven


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok that sounds good.  How will you advertise this site.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Good question Ryan,
I am open to everything.  I am hoping the bottle collecting community will help. When it is a tad farther along I am going to ask the people I have made relationships with over the years to promote the site on their sites.  I imagine a lot of them will.  This site is a big advantage for all bottle collectors.  Low fees, the removal of goofballs who cheat no new junk or pills or bike parts or whatever other garbage we all have to filter through to find what we are looking for.  
Do you have ideas on how to promote the site?  I am open to ideas in any regard.  I really want to make this a special thing for collectors.   
Steven

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jan 22, 2009)

You could put adds in bottle magizines.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

I only know of one and I think they are affiliated with auctions somehow.  We will have to see.  I sent them an email asking if they would allow it.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Steven,

  I wanted to say I like the look of the second holding site much better. But perhaps starting with a smaller list of more general categories might work better. Perhaps ABM bottles for newer stuff and BIM for older stuff.  And perhaps a category for insulators and one for blown tableware and glass. These are standard terms that most bottle collectors are familiar with. Perhaps 5 or 6 main categories then move onto secondary more detailed pages with the individual categories. This way anyone looking for say deco sodas will start with the ABM category and then move to the soda subcategory on the next page.     

 My feeling is that more categories are not always better. I quite often while looking for one type of bottle will see other things Iâ€™m interested in. I think less then a couple dozen categories would be all that is needed to list 99% of bottle types on your site. The remaining 1% could simply be listed in an â€œotherâ€ category.      

 I think for the site to be successful. You will want to maximize exposure for the items being sold. Having potential buyers only exposed to a small amount of specialized listings that they might be interested is very limited. Too much structure will probably be more of a hassle to general collectors that like bottles of all types. And just like to â€œwadeâ€ through the listings looking for things that catch their eye. I know I have spent countless hours just looking at auctions on ebay.     

 Chris


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 22, 2009)

One category you list really doesn't make sense, "crown top bottles".  Crown tops can fall into different categories, sodas and medicines (citrates) are the two that immediatly come to mind.  I'm thinking you should list a "soda's" category to cover hutches, blob tops or crown tops.  Also, "whiskey" instead of "whiskey flasks".  Some others have said to generalize categories too and I really think that's a good idea.  Otherwise it gets to be too complcated.  Example that "I" think are obvious:
 Black Glass
 Soda's (to include mineral waters)(blobs, hutches, crowns, etc. 
 Food
 Jars
 Whiskies
 Medicines
 Bitters
 Beers
 Cosmetic
 Stoneware
 Insulators
 Marbles (maybe????)
 Other (publications, whimsey's, go-withs)
 maybe even Relics????
 Also, all the categories under "pre 1900" and "20th Century or T.O.C., whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 22, 2009)

One more thing, set it up so you can browse "all listings" or "listings by category".  Like eBay currently does.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 22, 2009)

I really like the second choice, with the bottles to the left. There is less confusion.
 How about a Druggist/Pharmacy section?
 Will you be hiding the bidders identity?
 Bill


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Wilkie,

 The categories displayed on the site are a mess.  It is basically filler until the actual navigation is determined.  There will be categories in drop down menus in the sub categories.  You are breaking it down pretty well for sodas that is what I am thinking makes the most sense.  Just like Chris is saying less will be more.  The mrbottles site is intended to help people who find the site not knowing anything about the bottle know where they found the right place visually.  I think the top navigation will get that done anyway on this site.  There is a heaping load of functionality that still needs to be included and no matter how we do the home page image navigation it is taking up a lot of space.  

 You both are correct that the search feature is going to carry the day.  People will be able to search by category, subcategory or just do their own custom searches.  Chris if the site gets rolling and you want to spend some time looking at auctions you can simply type in bottle and you will have a bunch to look at.  As searchers narrow their search like antique Milwaukee bottle they will find more specific results yet the result will still span all categories.  

 Chris I just checked out your site.  I wish we had those ten pin sodas around here.  They are incredible.  

 Thanks for the input Bill.  No hiding anything. Feedback will be wide open you will be able to see who is bidding too.  More than that, we are going to have strict guidelines for content and behavior, if people do dishonest things they will be removed for good.  No Viagra or new junk... etc...  

 I am a hard core hunter/collector.  This site was concieved out of the frustration of dealing with other buying and selling bottle venues.  

 More ideas and feedbackâ€¦.  Please

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/ 

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp 

 Steven


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the version with the pictures across the top, as long as they have a complete bottle overlaid like the historical flask is. I'm picturing one row of those pictures as basic categories, and if you hold your mouse over any one picture, a drop-down menu would appear allowing you to choose a more specific subcategory. If you don't want to look at a specific subcategory, just clicking the picture could take you to the entire category.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Kent,

 So far the consensus seems to be the blocks take to much space as they are laid out.  The drop out navigation is the plan.  Navigation will be redundant over and over.  The images will be cut down to six or so just like Chris said.  I will have the graphics crew redo the two looks to give two more likely to be used options today.  The feedback over the last day or so has been invaluableâ€¦

 Please more feedback and input!

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/ 

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,

 Thanks for the help so far.

 I have ciphered through a lot of feedback from a lot of different places and here is what I have for the database breakdown so far.  If you have ideas for improvement PLEASE share them.  Right now the engine is being installed and is starting to take shape.  I will actually be listing samples to a number of different categories.  They are not actually for sale just for testing.  

 Two different display options will replace the two basic ones of the last week sometime today.  The main categories here will be image navigation everything else will be drop down navigation.  Again all content in titles and descriptions will be indexed for every search so descriptions and titles will allow collectors to connect to anyone. Every item when loaded will allow the seller to flag as pontiled.  

 Feedback and ideas please.

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/ 

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp 

 Steven
 

Parent ADVERTISING
                Category BOTTLE & CAN OPENERS
                Category LETTER HEAD
                Category MATCH BOOKS
                Category OTHER PAPER
                Category POSTERS
                Category SIGNS

Parent BEER BOTTLES
                Category ABM ACL
                Category ABM CROWN EMBOSSED
                Category ALE / PORTER
                Category APPLIED BLOB
                Category OTHER / MISC.
                Category POTTERY / STONEWARE
                Category TOOLED BLOB
                Category TOOLED CROWN

Parent FOOD BOTTLES / JARS
                Category CANNING JARS
                Category CONDIMENTS
                Category MILK
                Category OTHER / MISC. FOOD
                Category PEPPER SAUCE
                Category PICKLE JARS
                Category VEGITABLE OIL / SALAD DRESSING

Parent GLASSWARE
                Category ART GLASS
                Category DEPRESSION GLASS
                Category ENAMEL WARE
                Category MARBLES
                Category OTHER & MISC. GLASSWARE
                Category PATTERN GLASS
                Category PRESSED GLASS
                Category RUBY GLASS
                Category STEMWARE
                Category VASELINE GLASS

Parent HOUSEHOLD BOTTLES
                Category CHEMICAL
                Category CLEANING PRODUCTS
                Category INK
                Category MUCILAGE & GLUE
                Category OTHER / MISC. HOUSEHOLD
                Category POISON
                Category SNUFF
                Category TOILETRIES
                Category UTILITY

Parent LIQUOR / SPIRITS
                Category CASE GIN
                Category CYLINDER WHISKEY
                Category FIGURAL FLASK
                Category FIGURAL WHISKEY
                Category FLASK OTHER
                Category OTHER / MISC.
                Category STRAP SIDED FLASK

Parent MEDICINAL
                Category BITTERS
                Category DRUGGIST
                Category PAPER LABLE
                Category PATENT
                Category PRESCRIPTION

Parent OTHER ANTIQUES
                Category ART
                Category FISHING
                Category FURNITURE
                Category GOLF
                Category POST CARDS

Parent SODA BOTTLES
                Category ABM CROWN ACL
                Category ABM CROWN EMBOSSED
                Category APPLIED BLOB
                Category CHRISTIN GRAVITATIONAL
                Category HUTCHINSON
                Category MATHEWS GRAVITATIONAL
                Category TEN PIN
                Category TOOLED BLOB
                Category TOOLED CROWN

Parent STONEWARE & POTTERY
                Category ADVERTISING WARE
                Category ART POTTERY
                Category BUTTER CHURNS
                Category CHINA
                Category CROCKS
                Category FIGURAL POTTERY
                Category JUGS
                Category KITCHEN WARE
                Category OTHER / MISC
                Category TILES


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2009)

I would add trade cards under advertising. They are an important go-with for 19th century bottles.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

It will be added in moments.  I am pretty sure the categories will be visible on the site by the end of the workday today.  I asked the designer to make it happen so I can get feedback over the weekend.  The site will be fully functional next week.  

 Thanks!!!  More feedback PLEASE!!!

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/ 

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp 

 Steven


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Steven,

 I am looking forward to seeing this site up and running! Anything to get away from the racket eBay has become is a welcome change.

 Kudos to you for having the time and money to get it started!

 Doug


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

How about a catagory for saratoga waters and one for other spring waters perhaps the main soda catagorie should be called somthig like Soda and natural spring waters that way you can included the saratoga types under that as well.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2009)

pretty much all the main catagories need to have "other" sub cats. in them since there are always going to be items which fit the main cat. but dont fit the given sub cats.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Doug,

 Thanks...  No time this is business hour payroll with professionals. I am also doing a lot of it in the middle of the night at home.  This started about a year ago after hearing customer after customer and friend after friend complain about how bad it is to use the major auction platforms on the web.  I brought the conversation to this site then startedâ€¦  The project got put on hold then we bought a new building (Remodeled/it was a restaurant) and moved our business, my yard flooded for a month and a half with spring floods then we had a baby and business is so busy it is ridicules.  Not complaining on the business just saying time is flying by.  This production has been on for a year.  I have over a thousand paid labor hours on this production now and it is utilizing pieces of our proprietary software platform that has millions of dollar in payroll into building.  It is a serious expense but I too am tired of the way people who just want a decent place to buy sell and share information are treated.  The site is making leaps right now.   Functionality is being feathered in none stop.  It is going to be spectacular. 

 I am committed to fully functional within a week.  Right now everything graphically is a sample there is time to have a major impact on the look of this resource right nowâ€¦  I could really use any feedback anyone has and ideasâ€¦

 More ideas and feedbackâ€¦  Please!  I am about to load some auctions.  

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

[align=left]Hey Gunther,

 Again perfectly on...  I keep trying to be simple but it is going to have to go to subs.  I already see I should have not gone all caps in adding categories to the database it is confusing to see the categories displayed that way when listing.  I knew I was going to miss major pieces.  Saratoga is freaking huge. I missed sarsaparilla too.  Spring Water is another monster Chris. While fees are going to be nominal I do have the ability to set discounts built in.  I will do some sort of discount to you guys for all the help.  It is already more clear from the input you have given.  It may sound silly but breaking down the categories is kind of a lot to bite into.  [/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]http://holding230w.inetwd.com/ 

http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp [/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]More help please!

 Steven [/align]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2009)

Just nit picking...Where would historic flasks be? Under Spirits, Flasks Other?  They are a pretty huge catagory. Probably be worth having a historic flask cat under spirits if possible. 

 You already probably spent 100X the time ebay spent thinking about bottle catagories so you cant really go wrong[]


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Another good one.  I thought of them but I think I called them figural...  Not the same and noted.  I will add them to the database the display won't change until next week.  Graphic designers always have plans right after work on Friday!  I look at the list and it looks complete.  Now I am thinking the nav for Liquor should kick down to flask and flask should kick down to the four or five breakdowns.  At least that way I can add categories in some sort of logical fashion. 

 I just added the fees page...  Take a look see what you think.  It is a fraction of other sites with FREE listings.  And if you have clinkers that might or might not sell you can list them because if they donâ€™t you donâ€™t pay!!!  

 More feedback...  What do you think of the fees? 

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2009)

What about allowing reserve auctions? Fee for that?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Steven...

 Fantastic project you have going on... now we know why you haven't been on the forum that much, although Cap elluded to it when he commented on the "little ones". I have my 1 and a 1/2 year old living with us and he runs us ragged... wears us out...[&o][&o]

 I think you already touched on this subject earlier in the thread, but a "links" page would be very helpful to those new to the bottle community. Links to where they could quickly read info on bottle types, bottle colors, bottle tops, bottoms the hobby, collecting and a quick guide as to the commonly used acronyms associated with bottle collecting.  You know, SCA... BIM...OP...  [8|]  There will be a lot of new collectors looking at your site and these people may have various degrees of bottle knowledge. You don't want to scare them away with terms, abbreviations and acronyms that they don't understand.[:-]

 And where did you say the "Bottle Diving" category will be? [&:] 
 How about the "underwater" category?[&:]  Ok, how bout the "wet" category[]  

 Only kidding, you have a great potential with this site. I've wanted to sell a lot of my bottles, but I don't trust E-bay... the fees on the auction sites are terrible... I don't like "Pay-Pal"  I trust the handshake and "I'll send the bottle out after the check clears" type of transaction...[]

 You keep it up. Good to see you on line.

 Wayne


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Steven,

  I just took a look at your fee structure. I feel its very fair. I particularly like that if the item doesn't sell you pay nothing. I think this is the key to really get your site off the ground. This should give sellers room to set higher starting prices at first until enough traffic is coming to the site to make the true auction format function correctly for the seller. Once enough buyers are visiting the site the real auctions will work fine just like ebay. I know once you get things running I will sign up and list some bottles.

 Chris


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello to all of you;  I almost always tell new collectors to go to Bill Lindsey's pages on the work he has done over so many years to put it all together. Even now he is retired, but he is still keeping it updated. 
http://www.sha.org/bottles/index.htm   
 Is just the best way for everyone to learn about what they might have, purchase, dig, or get in their path into this hobby.  When I first found it I used over two reams of paper and two sets of ink cartridges to print just about every thing in the index.  I ended up with two three ring note books of hard copy.  I still go to his pages if I need some hard questions answered.  In my opinion his work is the most awesome source of bottle knowledge in our hobby.  
  RED Matthews


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Red, Good stuff  Thanks for the link.  I will take a look, might be something there that helps me break it all down.  The site functionality is incredible.  It is doing so much I am so excited about it.   

 Chris, It is more than just start up.  If the site works out well I will be more likely to lower fees than raise them.   That is the thing there is nothing to lose by listing.  There is no catch.  At the other places we all have sold bottles fees totaled out can be 15% if the item sells for less than say fifty dollars.  Auction houses add fifteen to twenty percent buyers fees.  Honestly what has made this possible is profiteering at the expense of people like us.  

 Wayne, are you kidding me?  You have a toddler?  It is awesome isnâ€™t it?  You are just like me my friend.  Never did pay pal.  We will have it linked for people to use if they choose BUT it has nothing to do with the site and we will not force any payment or shipping method on anyone.  It really seems everybody is just out to squeeze every red cent out of collectors.  (No offense red)  I think it had to be a collector to do this or the perspective would never sink with who we are.  I would send you a bottle BEFORE the check clears.  The site was a concept long ago.  It just wasnâ€™t reality for whatever reason.  This year the stars lined up just right and here we are.  I have been working so hard at growing my business and family that I am not spending enough time on my hobby.  Iâ€™ll tell you if this takes off I am going to do my best to become a full time bottle nerd (at least every other week) I have two growing businesses with a lot of people who depend on them to take care of in the other week.  I heard a horror story about pay pal and what happened to the person is easily preventable BUT I just never felt good about it after that.  Plus they take a cut.  Realize if people use pay pal they might have greater payment fees than auction fees here.  How screwy is that?  This is a resource that is being built on the back of my company.  If I had to do this by walking into a web company (that could do it) and buying it this would not ever happen.  I am not kidding when I say there are now over 1000 hours into this project.  My people COST me between 25 and 50 per hour.  Do the math and this will need ongoing support.  If it gets rolling it will need its own fiber optic line and multiple servers.  Again, I could not do it without the business and this year the stars just lined up.  Thanks for the positive feedback and the input.  I will be around more.  I hired a professional copy writer.  Having to write marketing was killing me.  Every night many all nighters and full weekends writing. I still do a lot but a lot less.  

 I plan to write a lot of the policy for the site this weekend.

 Please folks more input more ideas more feedbackâ€¦

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 23, 2009)

> What about allowing reserve auctions? Fee for that?


 
 Hey Gunther,

 I canâ€™t recall what we built into the code.  I don't think I have any thing for reserve other than if it sells.  In fact with no listing fees that albatross is cut loose.  In other sites the higher the opening bid or reserve the more you paid up front.  I have no intention of making this a squeeze collector platform.  I want this to be the best thing to happen to collectors since we found each other on the internet.  I really think it will be.  We tried to figure out where our costs were coming from.  If we end up with ten thousand perpetual auctions with five pictures each and million dollar reserves nothing will sell and the site will amass cost.  If reality prevails and people are decent there will never be a reason to have listing fees and punitive fees for reserves and minimum bids.  

 Just relisted pottery pig.  No reserve fee.  Only fees are clearly stated in fees page.

 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2009)

makes sense to me, I'm just trying to understand what all you are implementing.


----------



## phil44 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr. Bottles

 Seems like a really neat project. In my opinion there is no shame in using the ebay format as a template for your endeavor. Of course you need to personalize it â€“ make it different enough to have it be different from them. 

 After revolutionizing the collecting community itâ€™s it safe to say ebay alienated us and took a large portion of the fun out of it. I organized a couple of really fantastic out of state digs through contacts I met on there etc. There is still communication but itâ€™s discouraged now, which was one of the things I especially liked about it.  

 The bottle collecting community is close knit enough to make it successful. All segments of the Bottle Collecting Community will utilize it if its beneficial to us - works smoothly- fairly -  and is profitable. I think you'll be surprised by all the people that will use it, even people from the big bottle auctions and magazines. I know I'll definitely give it a try.

 If it catches on with us you may as well borrow most of the Collectible and some of the Antique section from Ebay because other groups of collectors in various other categories surley have similar needs. 

 Iâ€™m glad to see your toning it down some. The first thing I saw was very chaotic and reminded me of a Family Guy episode. 

 I suggest you tone it down even more. I really like the format of the new American Glass Gallery Website. I think itâ€™s very tasteful and pleasant to read.

 Good Luck Phil


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Phil,

 The site will be a lot more graphically appealing once we decide how it is going to look. Even the image navigation and drop down menus are just place holders now.  I am going into my office today to just work on the copy for the site all day.  Each thing you do on the site sends and email like when you are outbid or when the auction closes.  I have about thirty pages to write.  I hope to get them done today.  And the policy.  It is all common sense to me but my experience is people rationalize lying and cheating so I am going to make rules and unlike other venues we are going to remove intentional violators.  If people have a dispute they will have feedback to deal with it if someone sticks it to other collectors intentionally we wonâ€™t be able to fix the transaction but we will remove them for good and do whatever we can to help.  This is not about any other site other than the auction sites take onerous commissions.    

 One of my goals for even my own Wisconsin site is build the community of collectors.  That is the one that looks like an episode of family guy.  For that site I wanted to make sure people who find bottles and hit a search engine know they hit the right place.  So while the site is garish it does let people know visually they have found the right spot.  You would not believe how many people who know nothing about bottles hit that site spend ten minutes and the ask questions every week.  I and my administrators promote the hobby and share information freely.  Wayne recommended a learning center type page with information.  It is a great idea but I donâ€™t know that I have the time to build it.  I may just point them out to mrbottles.  Maybe if the site gets moving I will hire employees just for it.  My God can you image how happy a couple of bottle collectors would be for the opportunity to work in their passion full time?  

 Once we figure out the graphic navigation the site will be cleaned up and be visually definitive and clutter free.  We still have some major functionality to add to the graphic user interface.  There are two more graphic buttons that will be different than the row of bottles that is still not anywhere near good enough.  Really the stuff you see is just holding space to get the concept down right now.  Anyway one of the other major categories is general antiques.  People can sell whatever antique they like.  Just no new junk.  No pills no wine none of the clutter resold from the dollar store or some market America resale shop and adult content.  They have other venues where they can sell that junk.  

 We are going to have personal pages or stores where people can tell a little about themselves like why they sell what they sell what they collect and can have long term listings at flat rates.  So if you are willing to sell your number one bottle but you have to get insane money for it so that you can replace it with something you like and still put money in your IRA and have some pocket money for the next show you can list it and keep it in you store.  If no one bites you are out nothing.  Antique people can get in and put stuff up and lose nothing.  I am going to draw the line at fifty years unless it is definitely a bottle or stoneware related collectable but if someone wants to sell an antique rug they are welcome or an antique golf club or whatever.  We will make it visually clear those people are welcome but the word will have to get out.  When the site is able to securely take registrations I will start to ask other site owners to help promote it.  

 Thanksâ€¦  I need more feedback and ideas!!!

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 


 Steven[/i]


----------



## SNDMN59 (Jan 24, 2009)

How about glass fire gernades ?


                                                                                     SNDMN59


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

I found an awesome one once sold it on eBay to a guy from england.  Yes they will be in, great catch!

 Steven


----------



## SNDMN59 (Jan 24, 2009)

What if a person has antique booths or antique shop,  that  really has a big selection of bottles and wants to advertise for people on vacation etc. maybe show their business cards ?  So while traveling they can plan to stop at that area to browse ?

                                                                                 SNDMN59


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a grey area I will have to think about.  The intent is legit BUT this is not a free bulletin board site where access to traffic for ad posting.  I will think it over but I don't think that will be allowed.  I did see some great bottles in a shop on Sanabelle Island last year on vacation.  Still that is stuff for another place.  Like the website of the antique shop.  

 More feedback more questions more ideas...  Please.  Even the questions are helping to clarify the issues and the perspective of the policy rules I will be working on.   

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 

 Steven


----------



## SNDMN59 (Jan 24, 2009)

I mean't  if your a member , charge a certain fee to have your card adv.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes that might be an idea to explore...  I have to think it over.  Maybe it could go to a general business card page or something. 

 More ideas more feedbcak more thoughts...  PLEASE.  

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey lobeycat,

 Not for sale.  I am more fearful places like that will try to bully us for hurting their bottom line if that ever does happen.  There are plenty of things like Viagra and used cars they can keep selling and for all the unfriendly stuff those places do i am pretty sure they don't care much about us.   

 Load times will be snappy it.  The site will be clutter free.  The main site navigation is already settles as is one line across the top.  There will be a few more image navigation pieces and it is done.  

 Thanks for the input.  

 More please!

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 


 Steven


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2009)

Antique bottle sellers are an insignificant flea on the ebay dog[] Even though ebay made thier name with collectibles that's not where they smell the money now.
 Your site has the possibility of bringing back some of the fun that was ebay in the old days before corporate greed ruined it. Its not hard , just listen to your customers.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Gunther I am writing site policy at this very moment.  I intended to literally be personally available and responsive to users of the site.  I am already VERY busy with two successful businesses built on customer satisfaction.  I get that better than most and will do everything I can to keep the human element real on this site.  One of my minor user marks is live local human beings in two rings of the phone.  We are a technology company with thousands of active customers.  This place gets rocking just about every day and still we hit the phones in two rings. It is still an excellent perspective.  I have multiple staff meeting every week where I stress responsiveness to every customer need no matter how small and customer satisfaction.  You are right is sounds simple but is seriously missing from other one line sales platforms.  

 More more more feedback ideas input!  please

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 

Steven


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve

 Looks like it's coming along. I know listing without a fee was a big draw on another site I use to sell on was a big draw for me until they went belly up.  They really didn't go out of business another online auction bought them and they went poof.  I despise ebay now with all their changes but to me PayPal is a necessary evil. 

 Now another suggestion/question will you have BUY IT NOW/BEST OFFER  type option on the auctions ? I'm with Gunther sub cat for Trade Cards, ephemera and non paper go withs. Sorry if this has been covered, I skimmed the last few pages and did not see anything.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey cc, there is a buy it now.  No best offer yet.  The test auction I listed has a buy it now set but they just havenâ€™t made it display yet.  I put a $12,000 reserve and a $15,000 buy it now.  It is only a test but it shows only a fraction of functionality installed is being displayed.  Right now I am trying to add the human element.  For me a big part of collecting is the people I have gotten to know.  If you are looking in there are two things to rememberâ€¦  Where things are graphically will change and I am adding the suggested items to the database but it will take a designer to display them.  
 This will not be disappearing.  It is not for sale.  
 Thanks for keeping on it.  
 More feedback, questions and ideasâ€¦  Please
*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 
 Steven


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Steve...

 Quick question... I assume it will be all right to use our Antique-Bottles.net forum names on your site?
 A lot of people and prospective buyers know eachother by their forum names.  I would hate to start over with some different name and need time to get to know who that person is. A lot of members have spent years on the forum and they have developed a good rapport with others.

 Just a thought...[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

YES, I am going to do what I can to make sure people carry their names over.  The site is not just a sales tool it is a community building platform.  Hopefully, limiting who can use it and keeping feedback open and human beings resolving issues will keep it a place we can all get to better know each other.  If someone jumps a know entities user name to mislead or take on their good name I will kindly call them and ask them to pick a new one.  It could get sticky as time goes on I mean how many divers are there in Southern Main?[8|] And there must be at least 20 guys named guntherhess alone[]â€¦  No if there is conflict I will go as far as trying to find out who has been using the name longer.  I am willing to do what can be done to make sure people are happy and have fun

 I am writing the description for the stores feature right now.  I partially set mine up just as an example.  I am recommending people tell a little about themselves to get to know each other and build community.  I am publishing a personal guaranty on my auctions of satisfaction and telling some of my interests and what is important to me.  

 That question has come up surprisingly frequently.  

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 


 Steven


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Steven,

 One question I have is will we be allowed to use our own html templates in the auction descriptions. To customize our auctions listings to help them stand out from others. Also will we be able to host our own images from our own webspace. I often like to use many high quality images in my descriptions. Thats something I can do for free with ebay still at this time and I hope your site would also allow that. 

 If you get a chance take a look at one of my past ebay auctions to see how I format them. heres the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330284513602
 This also allows me to write a group of auction descriptions in advance and then just cut and past them into the auction format. Also I like to have asmall logo image in my auctions so anyone that sees them will know right away who the seller is. I've spent many years building a good reputation in the hobby through ebay and my personal website and I would like to be able to carry that reputation over to your new platform as seemlesly as posable.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2009)

> many divers are there in Southern Maine?


 
 There seem to be a lot more than I would have guessed[]


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 24, 2009)

The site is getting better every day. Just a few minor things... Ale/Porter is listed twice, and Vegetable Oil is misspelled. I think some people might want an insulator category too. Will there be a place to sell things such as tumbling supplies, probes, and reference books? 
 P.S. Where do I mail my resume for that full-time job? []


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Chrisâ€¦  I have seen your auctions.  I have no problem with that at all.  Plus if the site takes off and there are tens of thousands of listings you having yours off the servers will save space.  Space actually has a cost.  I donâ€™t know if the functionality is built in or if there is anything in the way of it but we will figure it out and make it work it is a good feature and you arenâ€™t the only one I have seen do it.  I canâ€™t say for sure if it would work right now because I donâ€™t know the limitations and abilities of what we have.  I am an administrator not a programmer or designer.  Seems pretty straight forward though.  

 I am adding things to the database ongoing.  I have no control over the drop down display it is basically pictures if I can get the nave beat down this weekend a designer will get is squared away early next week.  It is going to get going fast.  I have a lot of the stuff I need to do first draft done already.  More than I thought I would be now.  

 Yes gunther with a name like that I would have figured there would be no more than four or five bottle collectors with the exact name.  Turns out the name guntherhess is as common a name for collectors as John Graf is for names on bottles found in Milwaukee.  If you lived within 500 miles of Wisconsin you would get that. 

 Kent you expect me to spell all these things too?  I can actually say you canâ€™t blame that on me unless the listed I posted earlier is wrong.  That is from a graphic designer who is creating the drop down navigation with me pestering him every hour to get a move on.  With the weekend coming I wanted people to see progress even if it is still conceptual.  No joke on the job.  We will have to see how it goes.  If the site starts flying and I am to live up to having real human being administration it is going to need people who know bottled full time.  Iâ€™ll let you know if and when the time comes.  

 I vowed no new stuff UNLESS it is directly related to antique bottle collecting.  Probes and tumbling supplies will be just fine.  

 More feedback more questions more ideas.  

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 
 Steven


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 25, 2009)

hi steven,  you had ask about away to get the word out about the site.   contacting the bottle clubs would help.  perhaps they could put a page in there news letter.  also  a flier that could be dist. at bottle shows.   once this is started ,"word of mouth" will reach people that are into bottles, but not active in clubs.  if you have a flier design with information that i could print off my computer,  i wouldn't mind passing it around.  just thoughts.   good luck,   rhona


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Rohna,

 Once the site is live and fully ready to take registrations I start asking people who run websites to promote it.  

 Your idea is excellent and gracious.  I will have a designer make a black and white brochure and will post it here for people to download and print.  That didnâ€™t occur to me.  I have so many people calling and emailing helping get the site worked out and helping to get it moving.  The feedback and ideas here have been an incredible help.

 THANK YOU!  

 More please,

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 25, 2009)

I just finished what will be the categories when the auction site goes live this week;

 There are 10 principal categories 116 sub categories and 11 sub/sub categories 

 So there!!!

 Feedback and ideas for graphic design and general site function always appreciated.

*http://holding230w.inetwd.com/** 

**http://holding230w.inetwd.com/default2.asp* 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 25, 2009)

Here it is

 Categories 
    Product Root 
    ADVERTISING 
   Bottle / Can Openers 
   Bottle Caps 
   Celluloid 
   Letter Head 
   Match Books 
   Other / Misc Advertising 
   Other Paper 
   Pin Back / Buttons 
   Pocket Mirror 
   Porcelain Bottle Stopper 
   Posters 
   Signs 
   Tins 
   Trade Cards 
   Watch FOBS 

   Categories 
    Product Root 
    ADVERTISING 
   Bottle / Can Openers 
   Bottle Caps 
   Celluloid 
   Letter Head 
   Match Books 
   Other / Misc Advertising 
   Other Paper 
   Pin Back / Buttons 
   Pocket Mirror 
   Porcelain Bottle Stopper 
   Posters 
   Signs 
   Tins 
   Trade Cards 
   Watch FOBS 

    ANTIQUES GENERAL 
    Art 
   glass 
   oil paintings 
   prints 
   sculpture 
   tiles 

   Books 
   Clocks 
   Furniture 
   Jewelry 
    Military Relics 
   civil war 
   military misc/other 
   revolutionary war 
   spanish american war 
   world war 1 
   world war 2 

   Photography 
   Pocket Knives 
   Post Cards 
   Prehistoric 
   Scientific / Medical 
   Silver / Silverware 
    Sporting Goods 
   baseball 
   fishing 
   football 
   golf 
   hockey 
   soccer 
   tennis 

   Textiles 
   Watches 

    BEER BOTTLES 
   ABM ACL 
   ABM Crown Embossed 
   Ale / Porter 
   Applied Blob 
   Other / Misc. Beer 
   Paper Label 
   Pottery / Stoneware 
   Tooled Blob 
   Tooled Crown 

    FOOD BOTTLES / JARS 
   Canning Jars 
   Condiments 
   Milk 
   Other / Misc. Food 
   Pepper Sauce 
   Pickle Jars 
   Vegitable oil / Salad Dressing 

    GLASSWARE 
   Art 
   Carnivall 
   Childrens 
   Depression 
   Elegant 
   Flint 
   Historical 
   Marbles 
   Milk / Opaque 
   Pattern 
   Pressed 
   Ruby  
   Stemware 
   Vaseline 
   Victorian Colored 

    HOUSEHOLD BOTTLES 
   Chemical 
   Cleaning Products 
   Fire Grenade 
   Ink 
   Insulators 
   Mucilage & Glue 
   Other / Misc. Household 
   Poison 
   Snuff 
   Target Ball 
   Toiletries 
   Utility 

    LIQUOR / SPIRITS 
   Case Gin 
   Cylinder Whiskey 
   Decanter 
   Demijohn  
   Figural Flask 
   Figural Whiskey 
   Flask Other 
   Historical Flask 
   Label Under Glass 
   Other / Misc. Spirits 
   Paper Label 
   Strap Sided Flask 
   Whiskey Backbar 

    MEDICINAL 
   Bitters 
   Citrate of Magnesia 
   Druggist 
   Paper Label 
   Patent 
   Prescription 
   Sarsaparila 

    SODA / WATER BOTTLES 
   ABM Crown ACL 
   ABM Crown Embossed 
   Applied Blob 
   Christin Gravitational 
   Hutchinson 
   Mathews Gravitational 
   Mineral Water 
   Paper Label 
   Saratoga 
   Seltzer 
   Ten Pin 
   Tooled Blob 
   Tooled Crown 

    STONEWARE & POTTERY 
   Advertising Ware 
   Art Pottery 
   Bottles 
   Butter Churn 
   China 
   Crock 
   Figural Pottery 
   Jug 
   Kitchen Ware 
   Other / Misc. Pottery 
   Tiles 
   water cooler


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay I just edited the categories above.  They now include insulators.  I originally forgot them and I still canâ€™t figure out where they should be.  I also added a general antiques category. 

 We are putting the site on its own IP address today and are buying the site security certificate today.  I am meeting with my graphic designers today to finalize the design...  They are making some pretty serious changes.  A sales person who has a degree in graphic design from the University of Wisconsin Madison is making the brochure and database function is being integrated ongoing.  The site will be ready for users very soon.

 Steven


----------

